
Russian chess master Garry Kasparov’s harsh critiques of Bernie Sanders - MollyR
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/03/15/russian-chess-master-garry-kasparovs-harsh-critiques-of-bernie-sanders-and-socialism/
======
avmich
I deeply admire Garry Kasparov's achievements in chess.

Perhaps even more I value his efforts over many years to bring better life to
Russia.

Still I don't agree with his critique of Bernie Sanders. Opposition in Russia
is having a problem to get better organized and "move the things at least
somewhere". Similarly Sanders, being not the best possible candidate,
represents likely the best efforts to move the situation in USA to the right
direction.

> Despite the overwhelming evidence before him, Kasparov said it took time for
> him to realize that for many, the game was fixed.

The game is fixed not only in USSR - which ceased to exist - but to a large
extent in USA also. That's what Sanders is trying to change.

------
pbarnes_1
The US isn't Russia...

Not sure what being a chess master has to do with having an opinion that's
valued more than the next person.

~~~
enos
His chess celebrity keeps him out of Russian prison.

~~~
avmich
It is his absence in Russia which keeps him out of prison there. Site
kasparov.ru is forbidden in Russia - law-abiding ISPs have to block access to
it. There are proxies, and (rumors I heard) they do help, but they don't make
things more convenient for majority.

------
Grishnakh
Wow, Washington Post keeps on going with the Bernie hit pieces. Now they're
digging up opinions from chess players to try to sway people to Hillary?

~~~
avmich
Garry Kasparov is a political leader who created and led a party in Russia.
He's not just a chess player.

------
drewrv
I'm not a Bernie supporter, but Bernie is quite explicit in his desire for
Scandinavian style democratic socialism. Conflating it with what happened in
the soviet union is disingenuous at best.

